# Can a Vizsla be a good breed for us



## doylew66 (Jan 31, 2013)

Me and my girlfriend are interested in getting a female Vizsla. We live in Chicago in an apartment with 900 sq. ft. I had some questions about the breed. I am a teacher and will be off during the summer when we hopefully get a puppy. Once school starts we will have to crate the pup during the day. I was wondering since we live on the second floor and have a neighbor above and below us, if the breed with have trouble with being loud and barking a lot throughout the day. We plan to exercise with the dog everyday. We want to make sure that we are responsible owners and can have a quiet and controlled dog that will not bother others. If you could let me know what you think and some advice that would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bill,

Short answer. NO.

Sorry for being blunt, but really look at your lifestyle and is a high-powered, high-energy *hunting dog *the right breed? Am I missing something?

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/vizsla-right-dog-for-you.html


RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would *not * describe a vizsla puppy as quite or controlled.
If that's what your looking for then this breed is not the one for you. A quick search of the forum and you will see plenty of posts on puppy howling during crate training, acting like little red sharks and nipping their owners. Having zoomies and turning the house into a racetrack. Then there are recall issues.


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

I know of a vizsla who lives in an apartment in Toronto, and who is quite happy. Is it so wrong to have this breed as a family pet who gets exercise before and after a workday?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I work from home so you would think it would be easier to have a dog. During the puppy phase it was a nightmare and affected my job tremendously. I ended up having to put my dog in Doggie daycare starting at 5 months old. At 2 yrs old, she is still at daycare 3 days a week. They are very demanding and not a dog for a person who will be gone all day unless you are adopting a Senior Vizsla or have a plan to exercise the dog.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

These are general statements and yes a V will love you anywhere

but are you reaching there DNA and being there choice?

The dogs gene pool is run, search, hunt and so much more

My 3rd V never had one barker biter

but 11 pointers in all

Freedoms a great choice for these better then great dogs

could they survive in the above
Yes

Will they meet there dna codes and gene pool no

life is more choices not just chances

give more then you get

would a 6ft 5 260lb War Machine like 900 S. F. ?

nope

salt, wind open fields kids, vets and less
FREEDOM

is a Pirates life for me

God Bless


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just basing my knowledge on the information given- I would suggest looking into other breeds that may better fit your situation. Not that Vs aren't amazing dogs- they're just a handfull, simply put. Some insight from our first V-

Had we lived in an apartment when we were crate training our boy we would have been evicted in the first week. There is nothing easy about crate training- our boy howled, cried, barked and completely lost his mind for the first 2 months in his crate. Now he will go into his crate at his own will (when coaxed with a treat) but will still cry if he hears us in the house after he's been in there for a few minutes. We live in a 2,500 sq foot house in a development where there's a decent amount of space between our houses so I never worried about neighbors...UNTIL one day when I could faintly hear from barking/crying/carrying on from our driveway. He was _that_ loud. If we had lived in an apartment I could only imagine how much of a disaster it would have been, especially since he will start up if he hears someone moving around which could be at any time while you're away with so many neighbors in an apartment.

On top of the noise issue, as TexasRed pointed out, they're very active dogs and will run around the house like they're at a racetrack. Our boy uses every square foot of our house to wear himself out every day. Even after a long walk, a day at daycare or a few hours at the dog park our 11 month old boy has the energy to come home and run around the house at Mach 5 (I'll try to post a video of it because it's hard to believe). That's just their nature. I wouldn't say that there is anything calm, quiet or controlled about our pup- not that he isn't trained or well behaved, he's just a vizsla and he's young. He jumps around and hurdles furniture, he plays hard/loud, he runs around, he barks at his reflection, he drops his bones on the floor, he constantly wants to play, he squeaks his toys and it's all just because that's their nature at that age. It also takes an experienced, strong-willed individual to be able to train a V as it takes relentless training to get them to be the dog that you would love for them to be.

I would really put some thought into your living situation and what would be best for you, your neighbors and especially your pup. Yes, they're an awesome breed and no one on here will deny that. However- they are NOT for everyone. Anyone (including my mom, my boyfriend's mom, and my sister) who has watched our boy has the same comment after - "he's beautiful and such a great dog but I couldn't own one." He is what we like to call a "visit dog"- one you like to have visit but not stay.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi There - I guess I'm coming at it from a different perspective. A cookie cut answer would be no, but I live in an apartment and am not the typical V owner, so I'll expand upon it. 

We live in an apartment. In my opinion it doesn't matter if the apartment is 500ft or 5,000ft, your pup's exercise is going to take place outside and it's going to take place with you. One breeder told me she was actually more wary of people who had yards because there was a temptation to assume they would get exercise by just putting them out in the yard. With an apartment, you absolutely have to take them out on a regular basis. Another note is that these dogs do best off leash. Look at how many places nearby where it is legal for you to take your dog off leash. 

When it comes to noise, you will probably run into trouble with any breed (at least during the puppy phase). It's wonderful that you will be off the first 3 months of puppy time, but that beginning time will probably also be the time where the pup is most noisy. Crate training is not a quiet affair. We asked our breeder to start the crate training a few days before he came home to us, which the breeder did and I feel it helped during the night. But, there is still a lot of high pitched extremely loud yelping noise. There will also be a big shift between you being home all day and you being away most of the day, so you will be really intentional to build up to that. I would budget in the cost of a good doggy day care (look for one that accepts dogs who are intact if you want to use it as he/she grows) or a dog walker once or twice a day (at least while he/she is also in puppyhood). I have heard people recommend 1-1.5 hours pre-work and then coming home on break and taking them out or doing mental stimulation/exercise when they get home. I think that could work for a grown dog. For a puppy tiring him/her out before you leave, would make it much more likely that he/she would be quiet until the next exercise break. As for Vizslas being a loud breed, in general, I don't think they are. But, they are a high maintenance breed and love to be with their owners as much as possible. Oso is now, after a year and a half, at the point where he has graduated from his crate and will just sit on the sofa when we are out. We assume this is where he is because he doesn't lick/chew on the kongs w/ peanut butter we leave him and there is always a warm spot on the sofa when we return. 

Let me return to the fact that vizslas are a high need dog. They have a high need for exercise and a high need for companionship. When Oso was a pup, I couldn't help but notice that he was more work then almost every other breed we ran into. As Rudy said, they can survive in that environment, but unless the off leash exercise is a core part of their life, they probably aren't going to be that happy. If you are major outdoors people and want to spend a lot of your weekends hiking, biking, camping, etc. or look forward to get out of the house 1.5-3hrs every day with the dog, you can make it work.

It sounds like you want to be a responsible owner. Unless you fit the above outdoorsy profile, I recommend finding the perfect adult dog at the shelter. There are so many amazing dogs who need homes, sometimes just because their owner passed away. These dogs already have been through the crazy puppy yelping stage and have developed their adult personality. You may find a breed/dog that you already know is laid back and doesn't need that much attention during the day, but will love you forever for rescuing it. The majority of these dogs will still be able to go on walks with you or hikes, but may not require it like a V. 

I appreciate you wanting to be responsible and checking it out before hand. Unfortunately we see pups too frequently who are returned to the breeder, a vizsla rescule or who are put on sale on craigslist (uck!!) because the owners weren't prepared.

Best of luck!! 

**NOTE: I agree with KB87 - we live on the bottom apartment, so it never occurred to me. But, they do run around like their on a racetrack at times, especially as a pup. when playing, expect loud squeaks and we set up a bar for him to jump over for the ball/agility (this would be very loud to a downstairs neighbor).


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

As the human now 'owned' by 2 Vizslas ... a 3 1/2 year old and a nearly 11 week old I would strongly urge you to look into other breeds. As the others who have posted said they are an amazing dog but they definitely are NOT for everyone and in my opinion they are not the breed for you. 

My girls are the light of my life and I wouldn't take a million dollars for them but they are a life's work. The mental and physical exercise they require to be the dog they are meant to be can be life altering for the human in their lives. 

Get on line or head to your local library and get an AKC book and start researching quieter, less active breeds or better yet check with your local rescue shelter for a possbile match to your lifestyle and provide a loving home for a dog in need of a forever home.

Thank you for asking for the opinion of Vizsla owners to give your their honest thoughts ...... Good Luck in your search.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

doylew66 - 

It would be great if you can meet and spend time with a couple of V owners and their dogs. 
As the members of this forums already mentioned - vizslas are High energy breed and will need *a lot* of exercise plus mental stimulation. 

Our dogs go on walks twice a day (about 5 miles total), plus we take them out in a country every weekend. 
Training is different for V's as well - they are very soft, smart and a bit stubborn.
If you will decide to get a vizsla - do it with your eyes wide open, your life will never be the same.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry but another 'no' from me. There are people who crate their Vs for long periods but this is not the breed I would choose if I was in that situation. They are called velcro dogs because they love/need human company all the time if they can get it.

Our V is actually a pretty laid back bitch but she gets at least three hours of off leash excercise a day and I work 95% of my time from home.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Bill, what has attracted you to the Vizsla breed? How much do you know about their exercise needs? Some may be jumping the gun here in telling you no. I think we need to know a little more about your lifestyle and plans for the pup before we tell you a definite no. 

That being said, I work from home and can't imagine how different Ruby would be if she was crated all day. I imagine she would be insane and unhappy. I know there are those who work away from home and make it work. You would need to be prepared to wake up a couple hours earlier than normal so that you can give your dog a good walk or play session as well as feed it before you leave for work. Then, I would highly suggest you hire a dog walker to come mid-way into the dog's day to provide a walk and lunch. After all this still expect to have a hyper dog for at least an hour after you return home and let it out of the crate. And then she'll need another good exercise session (an hour at least) before settling for the night. Puppies require shorter exercise sessions than that but also require more frequent ones as well. 

Vizslas are happiest with constant companionship and plenty of opportunities throughout the day to run and play. I am not saying you couldn't make it work, but a less demanding breed may be more suitable for your lifestyle.


----------



## doylew66 (Jan 31, 2013)

We are aware that they need a lot of attention and exercise. I am a physical education teacher and run about 5 miles a day. I was planning on waking up early to play and walk with the dog for an hour or so. Then after work I was planning on taking the dog for my runs when it is older. My day is from about 7am-3pm. Me and my girlfriend are both very active. We just want to make sure that we have a happy and healthy dog.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you could do it if you had a dog walker or used dog day care during the day. 8 hours is a really long time for a Vizsla to be left alone, and if you hit traffic, get caught up at work etc. that time will be even longer. I come home every day to be with Miles at lunch or I make sure a friend or neighbor drops by to play with him for an hour. 

We have a small home (1260 foot) with a small yard that Miles is currently not allowed in because it's under remodel. I don't think the size of your home matters, the exercise is the biggest deal. Ours gets 3 hrs per day and in the house plays with kongs, ropes, puzzle toys, and we play hide and seek with treats. We also have other dogs come over to play with him. I think the only time your home will be a problem is when he's a puppy and needs to go out every 30 min for potty training since you won't be able to just open up the back door and lead him out. 

Think about it. A typical day for is is 6-8 miles run in the morning (on or off leash depending on the day), 45 min walk or fetch at lunch, and hour + walk or off leash play time at night. I think if with your work schedule and planning if you can accommodate the exercise, dedicate a good amount of time to training the first year, and break up your work day with a dog walker that you can do it.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

my two cents... this is what worked for me and had yielded a fantastic pup....

My wife and I both work 8 hr days, monday to friday. When our female V was a pup, she took to the crate very quickly and slept through the night after day 3. She seldom barks. For the first few months, someone came home at lunch to let her out. She is now crated while at work (8-9 hrs a day) with no lunch break. I walk her off leash every morning for about 45 minutes and then again off leash in the evening for a bit longer. During inclement weather, or when my schedule doesn't permit her morning or afternoon walk, I put her in daycare for the day. She is usually in daycare once or twice a week. 

We do a lot of training and mental exercises with her which I feel is just as important as physical. She is one of the happiest and most enjoyable dog I ever seen. Now that she is almost 18 months, I plan on running with her or riding next to her on my bike as well. I had weekly training classes with her, and also took her a professional hunting dog trainer a few times as well...

I do hunt with her as well. My opinion would be that if you don't hunt, you may want to do some training that capitalizes on her hunting instincts to give her a venue to express what her DNA tells her to do. So you may not do pheasant hunting, but buy some pheasant wings hide them in the woods or somewhere and let her search and find them. It is of my novice opinion, if you don't give them an avenue to do what their instincts want them to do, they will pick their own avenue of their choice to express these inner desires and it seldoms aligns with your liking.

Another bit of advice should you want it....I read this in an article written by Dr. Ian Dunbar. You must teach your pup how to be alone. One of the most common problems is parents buy a pup for their kids when they are home from school (like you proposed). The family will spend every waking moment with the pup for 3 months, and then all of sudden when school starts, the pup is left alone and the owners wonder why the dog is going nuts? The reason is that during the early stages of the pup's life no one allowed the pup to be alone and learn how to work through being alone for a period of time. 

Another interesting thing to note that I read from another article is that dogs don't know the difference between 1 hr and 4 hrs. Time has no value to a dog, which is why a dog may greet you the same if you gone for short while or all day. So its not like you dog is sitting in the crate looking at the clock watching the time click by. They live in the now...

Nate


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nate, Dunbar never trained an intact Vizsla. 
I think we got lucky, that's all. 

Sitting, waiting in a crate while I'm dicking around all day is not exactly the life for a high energy hunting dog. 

I am afraid breeders try breed the Vizsla that fits our lifestyle rather than the dog that it really is. 
This is why I appreciate German breeders, they stick to their guns and sell mostly to hunters.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Datacan, I agree completely. 

If the Vizsla (Hungarian Pointer) becomes an apartment pet and not the hunting dog it was meant to be, then we lose another breed to mediocrity. 

As SuperV said:


> My opinion would be that if you don't hunt, you may want to do some training that capitalizes on her hunting instincts to give her a venue to express what her DNA tells her to do. So you may not do pheasant hunting, but buy some pheasant wings hide them in the woods or somewhere and let her search and find them. It is of my novice opinion, if you don't give them an avenue to do what their instincts want them to do, they will pick their own avenue of their choice to express these inner desires and it seldoms aligns with your liking.


Does the same person looking at getting a Vizsla look at a German Shorthair pointer, Weimaraner or Pointer in the same way? They should IMO. They are all high-energy hunting dogs by breeding.

RBD


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with datacan and redbirddog. Its scary to see the new AKC most popular breeds list this year. Vizslas have risen to number 34 and gain spots every year. I just wonder how many of them get a life they deserve or were ment to have.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

First off…I whole heartily agree that if I was a breeder I would only want to sell my pups to those who would be capitalizing on the dogs intended purpose, having said that….Are any of us really giving the dog the lifestyle it was intended????? I know many of us are doing our best….

I might venture to suggest the originators of this breed depended on hunting to put food on their tables, and they needed a dog to hunt every day and perform everyday all the while being kept with the family. How many people do you think provide that lifestyle for their Vizsla?

If someone wants to make a discussion point that they should only be sold to hunters (like I just did above) than you (or myself in this case) should also qualify the frequency/duration at which they are hunted and should also qualify what one does with the dog when it isn't hunted. What exactly is the right mix of hunting vs off leash exercise vs time with family vs crate time vs lay on the couch time?? I don't have an answer to that question….as I don't really know!? 

the environment I provide:
I hunted my dog just about every weekend on both days from October and plan to until the end of season in Feb (and some weekdays thrown in as well). I trained her most every weekend in the summer on birds. I partake in AKC and NAVHDA hunt tests,and have done exceedingly well for my first go at training a bird dog. I got a perfect score in the last AKC Junior Hunt test I partook in (not that its huge accomplishment, but it made me proud). I walk her twice a day off leash so she gets plenty of exercise. However, my dog is crated 3 to 5 days a week while I work so it sounds that environment I provide is unsuitable by some folks definations ….perhaps it is... 

I know "hunters" who hunt far less frequently. Then there are hunters are who hunt every single day ( I know of few…VERY few who have the luxury of hunting daily). 

My point is, that I bet few (very few) of us can actually offer the lifestyle for what the breed was ORIGINALLY intended. 

@ Datacan

I can't say what dogs Ian Dunbar has trained or didn't train anymore than you can unless you have personnally asked him.

I would be curious to know what your typical routine is with your dog(s)? I am honestly not asking to instigate an argument but rather promote a healthy discussion... I gather from your posts that you have a defined opinion on a what lifestyle should be so I am geniunely interested in the activities you do you with you dog(s).

@ orginal poster 

I am hoping this discussion will provide insight to some of the daily activities we do so that you may compare them with what your intentions are…

Nate


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Truck, Boats name it and more he is in

and most cases Front seat

Its called a' Lifestyle' the V to me ;D

Crates zero my Log Bed

TRAVELS WELL 8)


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We got our V as a companion strictly. I don't hunt. I won't hunt. Pretty sure I probably couldn't hunt even if I tried. Although I didn't get my pup for his "intended purpose" does that mean that I shouldn't own one? Should the only individuals permitted to own a V be those that will hunt the dog or show it? Same with weims, GSPs or Pointers. I do my best to provide the best lifestyle to my V that I can, meet his needs and give him the best life possible. He shows little hunting drive (with the exception of squirrels because he wants to play with them) and he has the weakest point I've seen. He may have made a good hunting companion with A LOT of work but he's a fantastic companion without effort or training. I personally don't feel that he's leading a terrible life because he doesn't have the opportunity to hunt. I find it frustrating at times that other owners who do hunt their dogs almost look down on companion only owners don't deserve the breed.

That being said- I wish I could hunt my dog. You guys make me feel bad that I don't hunt him.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Can a Vizsla be a good breed for us*



doylew66 said:


> We are aware that they need a lot of attention and exercise. I am a physical education teacher and run about 5 miles a day. I was planning on waking up early to play and walk with the dog for an hour or so. Then after work I was planning on taking the dog for my runs when it is older. My day is from about 7am-3pm. Me and my girlfriend are both very active. We just want to make sure that we have a happy and healthy dog.


You won't be able to run a Vizsla until it's at least 18 months old, preferably two years, otherwise you risk damaging their joints.

As much as people say a Vizsla can live happily in an apartment, it's tough. Really, really tough. I think if you go back and read the posts from the past asking this question, then follow the posts of those who did end up getting a Vizsla, you will see loads of frustrated posts asking for help. A Vizsla puppy is a real handful, even the most chilled put Vizsla puppy is a challenge.

I've trained more dogs than I've had hot dinners just about and if it were me in your circumstances, I would consider something else. 

Or, as an alternative, why not rescue or rehome an adult or mature Vizsla. That way you don't have to deal with angry neighbours complaining about the noise and you can run with it straight away. They normally have some basic obedience as well.

Your call, but man, I wouldn't go down that road knowing what I know now........


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Super V, you need to re-read the OP carefully.

Careful, you may be the exception... 
=====

Based on my limited experience, I avoided the hunting breed all my life because I could not get over my grandfather's dogs. Stuck to GSD, instead, introduced by cousin who cared for senior service dogs.

As far as my routine... I have the dog with me all day long. 
Go everywhere together, do mostly forest walks. I am lucky, I can take the dog to most of my clients. One of the perks of self employment... with one notable exception (the client), I am my own boss ;D

I am not saying I'm good for him, though. That's why I picked a dog, custom made ;D to suit my lifestyle.
See, I know this breed, I hang around folks that hunted this breed for generations and if I choose to drive up north 3-4 hours every week end, get free lessons.

On lessons... invested extensively in GSD training for (obedience mostly)... never thought I can hunt those dogs. They are good on deer, apparently. 

 Julius


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry Kb87,

I apologize if I anything I have posted was offensive or made you feel bad. Part of the point I was trying to make (perhaps poorly), was just because someone hunts their dog, doesn't mean the dog has a "good life" and conversely just because someone chooses not to hunt, doesn't mean their life isn't good either …one must consider all factors to assess whats good or not…and everyone will have their opinion…

for example - I could hunt my dog everyday for 4 hrs, and the stuff them in a pen the remainder of the day - that doesn’t equate to a good life in my books, but hey I can say I hunt my dog!!! …I just think there is a much larger picture to evaluate than simply saying you will hunt a dog…

I bet just about everyone on this board is offering a good life for their dogs, otherwise they wouldn't be on this board! Not everyone here may agree on what the "good life" is though…. 

AS mentioned IF I was a breeder (which I am not and never plan to be…), I would like to see my pups go to places where they would at the very least have to oppurtunity to express what the DNA tells them to do..whether its actual hunting or just frequent romps through the woods so they hunt on their own… 


@Original Poster and Datacan:
The intent of my posts was to merely offer my experience. As Datacan points out, perhaps my experience is the exception and not the norm. I think everyone will agree that these dogs are high energy and will demand a lot of energy from you. A tired dog is a good dog!

By the way Datacan - I don't think we are disagreeing here, just approaching things from different angles…we both will agree that we want to see a good environment for these dogs and I think both of us offer that environment for our respective dogs. I think we'll also agree that what works for one person may not work for another and each dog will be different…. We both agree that these dogs are a ton of energy and require a lot of work.

Nate


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Good point superv. I doubt that a V in the city will get much outdoor time in the woods or feilds though.

If I were to just walk or run with my two boys every day I dont think that would be sufficient for them. I think they need space to run off leash rather than a side walk.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Agreed, city life may require a different dog. Some cities have lots of off leash opportunity, although, I live in the burbs with forests all around. 

However, we are advising young adults who's lifestyle requirements are way different. I remember when I was in college, chasing girls was the main free time activity. 
Needed a dog who can deal with neglect easily. 

Did not know dogs don't a sense of time. Looking at my dogs could swear they carry atomic watches ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

in regards to OP's question, my answer would be "no". The dog will get frustrated or unhappy, once you've researched the breed more thoroughly you'll feel guilty for having a (primarily) hunting dog that's not really stretching it's legs. Forget the eye candy appeal of a V, and concentrate on what you want a dog for, and what a dog needs from you.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> in regards to OP's question, my answer would be "no". The dog will get frustrated or unhappy, once you've researched the breed more thoroughly you'll feel guilty for having a (primarily) hunting dog that's not really stretching it's legs. Forget the eye candy appeal of a V, and concentrate on what you want a dog for, and _*what a dog needs from you*_.


That last bit is the kicker!!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

To the OP. My experience is similar to your's, with a few exceptions ( I base this on the info you've posted). First about myself, I'm am a lifelong hunter and have been raised with gundogs my whole life. When I rescued my pup at 6 monthes old, we lived in a 500 sq foot apartment in the middle of New Orleans with neighbors upstairs and on both sides. The Mrs is in grad school from 9-4 and I worked 8-4. We were in a similar situation you are in. We got him at the begining of summer so we had about 3 monthes to crate train and condition him to our lifestyle. Within a week of bringing him we knew that we were going to have to make some changes. Also, thank god he was 6 monthes and not a pup. A pup would have been **** for us. Crate training was tough because he suffered from pretty rough separation anxiety ( still has a small issue with it @ 2 1/2 yrs). That lasted for about 3 months. When we would crate him and leave he would cry and yelp the whole time. Thank god all our neighbors we're understanding dog people, but even still we got soft complaints from them cause he was loud. A month into having him, we knew we had to move; our landlord graciously helped us find a rental house that was detatched giving us some more space. I honestly don't know if would have worked in the old place. I convinced my boss to switch me to 6-2 so we would only have to crate him 6 hrs a day. He does fine now crated for 6 hours 5 days a week. 

As for our currently activity/ work level. For the 5 weekdays, he gets an hour on leash run in the morning. Once we make it home he gets 2-3 hours off leash time. This time is divided into 3 sections. One hour of hunt/gun training, one hour of swimming/ water retrieval work, and 1/2-1 hour of free time to socialize with other dogs. Home for dinner and veg time. Then we run for 1 more hour before bed. On the weekends, we hunt 8-14 hour days. In the off seasons we go backpacking/ hiking every weekend possible (except for the off chance we have plans with humans). We are an extremely active couple and I needed a Gundog that could hang with us. Little did I know he would be pushing us harder. 

Obviously, not every V owner is going to be as active or dedicated to training as I am, and that's fine. I know a lot of folks here don't hunt their pups, and that's fine. So you know, the moment I started hunting my pup, he transformed into a totally different animal and companion. We bonded on a very deep and intrinsic level that wouldn't have happened without the hunt. I personally can't imagine him pre Gundog, and I don't want to. Just putting some perspective into the daily requirements of these HIGH ENERGY pups. A V can be raised in your situation, it will just require a lot of dedication and A LOT of daily off leash and exercise time. If these pups don't get hours of off leash time per day, they tend to become destructive and temperamental. Make your decision knowing this. If you can't provide him this, I would suggest another breed. Don't let others here dissuade you from your decision. If you do decide on a V, be prepared to experience a significant life change. Its nothing like having a lab. He will truly change your life and rock your world.

For your situation, I would strongly suggest considering an adolescent/adult rescue. You will get an amazing companion, and it will be quite a bit easier of a transition for you and your Mrs. My 2 cents. Let us know about any other questions. This is a great forum that truly loves and wants to progress this breed. Good luck with your decisions


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> As much as people say a Vizsla can live happily in an apartment, it's tough. Really, really tough. I think if you go back and read the posts from the past asking this question, then follow the posts of those who did end up getting a Vizsla, you will see loads of frustrated posts asking for help. A Vizsla puppy is a real handful, even the most chilled put Vizsla puppy is a challenge.


I think every new vizsla puppy owner post on here asking for help, regardless is they live in an apartment, house with a small yard, house with a large yard, etc. Vizslas are a ton of work, we all know this. I don't think that anyone on here should tell a potential vizsla owner that they wouldn't be a good match if they don't live in the "optimal vizsla environment". I joined this group because I enjoy hearing about other V's and sometimes I have the occasional question. But all too often I log on and get angry at the way some members degrade others or try to keep the breed a "secret" from those who don't want to hunt, go for 10 mile hikes every day, etc. I for one don't hunt or go for 10 mile hikes ever, and I have a happy vizsla who lives a satisfying life as a companion and family member. 

That being said, Doyle, I think u would give a vizsla a good home. I would do a lot of research and ask a lot of questions, but don't get discouraged by some of the answers you may get on this forum.


----------



## doylew66 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you very much kdwyer!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

“Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it. Do not believe in anything simply because it is spoken and rumored by many. Do not believe in anything simply because it is found written in your religious books. Do not believe in anything merely on the authority of your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. But after observation and analysis, when you find that anything agrees with reason and is conducive to the good and benefit of one and all, *then accept it and live up to it.” *
- Hindu Prince Gautama Siddharta, the founder of Buddhism, 563-483 B.C.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

"The decision to get a dog needs to be carefully thought out. Do you honestly have the time to take care of a dog? Are you prepared to walk it every day? Are you prepared to show the dog consistent leadership, putting your emotions aside and seeing it as a canine? Are you prepared to train it? What kind of dog should you get? Some people think a dog is a dog. I hear them say they don't care what breed of dog they get. There are many different breeds with many different needs. Honestly think about it and do your homework. Think about your family as it is right now, and how it will be in the future.

Every family has its own needs, schedule, personality, medical problems, space and time limitations. If you take a good hard look at your family's situation, you can match a dog that will fit into your lives nicely and not just make things more awkward and difficult."

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/ready.htm

---

I'm well aware, in the end money will decide


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Kdwyer, what we are doing is assisting someone who asked, by providing facts on Vizsla ownership. If after reading all the posts, the O.P. decides to go ahead, then more power to them and I think I speak for most when I say we will always be here to listen, answer questions and assist; as well as share in their journey. 

However, it would be equally wrong to paint a picture that's all rosey when the facts are it's not. 

The post after mine explains that one in detail. The owner had to move house to accommodate pup. Not all pups are easy. Get to your 7th gundog and your opinions may alter.

As for being insular. I'm proud to be truthful when asked about Vizslas and suitability. I call it how it is. As do lots in here. However, I challenge you to find a more open, rational, inclusive, mostly polite, humerous and also welcoming forum. The best bit, is that each and every member is afforded the opportunity to proffer their opinions, regardless of agreement. I am of the opinion that your comment is simply not true.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Bill,

I would do tons of research (even if it's only searching on this forum) as well as get plenty of exposure to these dogs. Find Vs in your area and find out if you can go on a walk when they get together. You can probably find people that do this by contacting your local V club.

Our experience is this: 

My boyfriend owns our apartment and for the first 3 months he was still renovating the downstairs so it was vacant. Once a tenant did move in, we were extremely diligent on minimizing his running inside (they will RUN in doors if you let them). As he's matured, we've been able to get him to wait at the door and heel to his water dish or cookie jar so that he doesn't sprint for either one. We found that became the only time he would run and have controlled that too.

As far as exercise, our guy gets plenty. Could he get more? Most definitely, he could run all day if we had The time. But that is an issue of how much leisure time you have and how much you are willing to dedicate. I work full time and attend school full time (to become a physical education teacher). It wouldn't work at this point if my boyfriend wasn't out of work by 2pm the latest, but luckily he is. Our life pretty much revolves around Otto when i am not working/in class and I couldn't be more content (unless I had 2 Vs)! 

Things that changed since we brought Otto include: 1/ my boyfriend no longer does many side jobs once he gets out of his full time job because Otto needs the attention 2/ we aren't attending the family vacation this summer in Cape Cod because it is no longer "dog friendly." There are 3 other couples that are going on the vacation who own dogs but have family watching them or board them. Otto doesn't fall into the category where he would be a candidate for either option to take care of him properly - mostly because of his energy needs. 3/ we spend a lot of $ on gas alone commuting to different off leash conservation areas so that he gets new places to explore regularly. 4/ not much time for social gatherings (unless they're dog friendly)!

The list goes on... But the point I'm trying to make is in order to provide a wonderful home for your V (which is the only quality
Of home these amazing dogs deserve), you MUST be willing to SACRIFICE! If you are, your V will transform you into an upstanding dog owner because they are so demanding.

Otto doesn't hunt but we have done bird training with him. In fact, I am taking him this morning to meet with the trainer before my first class. He was bred for hunting and it's really as much fun for me as it is for him (because I'm so proud and fascinated watching). I don't think you absolutely must hunt, but you may find you'd like to get into it eventually. 

Ozkar is right, you should not run your pup until fully developed which is about 18 months or so. I chose a Vizsla purposely to run and I've only run Otto a handful of times (maybe 4) on a leash and he is 17 months. Trail running together off leash you can start much earlier and IMO is much more fun!

I completely agree with luv2laugh that apartment does not make a bit of difference. Effort and dedication are really what you have to think about. I'd have a conversation with your downstairs neighbors if your friendly, maybe as a warning? My brother lives below a Weimeraner and he says it sounds like a race track (but only for small, infrequent intervals).

Please just be positive you are willing to dedicate the time and practice the patience these dogs require and deserve. Otherwise, if you can't, be honest with yourself and do everyone a favor and find a more appropriate breed.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Only the other day a lady asked me the same question, was a v for her family.
The husband really wants a vizsla and so does their 5 year old girl, they also have a 1 year old. The wife doesn't want one because she feels it would be to much.
My opinion was a straight no, as much I love Bella and she has made a big impact on our lives it is hard work in the beginning which gets easier but the work with them is continuous. We don't hunt as Bella will only ever be a companion for us, she is bright and very over friendly with all that she meets. Bring a toddler into the house and Bella assumes they are her play mate 
My opinion was based on the wife not wanting a v that rang alarm bells, I feel you need to be on the same level as your partner or it will be a disaster. I did come away from the conversation feeling a tad guilty but she did ask for my opinion. 

Bill
Before we got Bella I came on the forum and asked for some thoughts from the experienced people on here, She is 9 months old today and I still come on here daily for ideas and suggestions even if I'm reading them and not asking for help.
You are the only person who can decide, everyone on here will give you their best opinion and take from it what you will. I did a lot of research before we got Bella and there were times when I wasn't sure I'd made the right decision. As long as Bella is walked every day she is happy, the affection she shows us is almost human. Our weekends are worked around Bella and she loves that. I do believe you get what you put in, if your ready to give up your life for a v and can cope with all the hurdles that come with one then it can work 
Bella is laid next to me snoring, having been in the woods with her Rhodesian Ridgeback buddy Lexi. She snores louder than my husband 
You have to be prepared to adjust to a Vizsla as it isn't the other way round, the zoomies, following you everywhere including the toilet. Being more demanding at times than a child and this is just some of their ways. We all no on this forum life is never dull with a Vizsla that's for sure 
Hope you come to a decision Bill and we've all helped in some way. Keep us posted


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Good advice and well said Ozkar and Angie NG


----------

